# Space Air Distribution أدخل وتابع



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كما وعدت في نهاية موضوعي السابق عن أنظمة التكييف, سأبدأ بعون الله تعالى في وضع بعض الخطوط العريضة في أساسيات توزيع الهواء في المكان المكيف​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ولكن قبل أن أبدأ أود أن أعترف بأن هذا الموضوع أتعبني في الترجمة لذا سوف أذكر الكلمة باللغة الانكليزية بعد العربية في المواضع التي لم أستطع أن أقف لها على معنى مناسب, عسى الله أن يلهم أحد المتابعين لمعنى ملائم,وفي هذا الصدد أتمنى مشاركة المهندس صبري سعيد,فأقبلوا عذري وجهلي.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

إن شاء الله تعالى سأخصص موضوع منفصل لإضافة الردود والتعليقات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233506.html
فلا تبخلوا علينا بالنصح والإرشاد والتقويم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ونبدأ بعون الله تعالى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

العناوين الرئيسية للموضوع تتمحور في:
1- تعريف أنظمة توزيع الهواء ومناقشة دليل أداء توزيع الهواء.
2- وصف العوامل المؤثرة على توزيع الهواء.
3- وصف ملامح أداء فتحات الهواء الدائرية والمستطيلة والتيار الحر(Free-Stream).
4- وصف أدوات التوزيع المختلفة.
5- وصف أنماط التيار الهوائي.
6- وصف معايير اختيار فتحات هواء التغذية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هدفي من هذا الموضوع أن نكون بعد الانتهاء منه قادرين على:
1- شرح أهمية توزيع الهواء ودليل أداء توزيع الهواء.
2- تصنيف العوامل المؤثرة على توزيع الهواء.
3- تعريف كل من النفخ (blow), والسقوط (drop), وزاوية الانتشار (spread), ونسبة الجر(Entrainment ratio).
4- تقييم أداء فتحات الهواء الدائرية والمستطيلة والتيار الحر.
5- تصنيف أدوات التوزيع المختلفة.
6- استنتاج أنماط التيار الهوائي.
7- تصنيف معايير اختيار فتحات هواء التغذية.


----------



## majdy82 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع اخر الكريم...فنحن بانتظارك خطوة بخطوة..و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مقدمة:
بعد أن تنقل الكمية المطلوبة من هواء التغذية إلى المكان المكيف, فإنه من الضروري توزيع الهواء في المكان بطريقة صحيحة,لذلك لابد من تصميم واختيار نظام توزيع للهواء بحيث يضمن ما يلي:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أ‌. يحقق التركيبة الصحيحة لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة وحركة الهواء في المنطقة المشغولة,حيث تعرف المنطقة المشغولة بأنها المنطقة بين الأرضية حتى ارتفاع 1.8 متر وحوالي 30 سم عن الجدران, ومن المفروض في هذه المنطقة أن لا يزيد التغير في درجة الحرارة عن 1 درجة مئوية وأن سرعة الهواء ضمن حدود 0.15 حتى 0.36 متر في الثانية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أ‌. لتجنب حدوث الدرفت(Draft)  في المنطقة المشغولة, والدرفت يعرف بأنه الشعور المحلي بالبرودة أو الدفء, ويقاس فوق أو تحت شروط الغرفة المضبوطة من 24.4 درجة مئوية وسرعة هواء 0.15 م/س وذلك في منتصف الغرفة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وتعطى درجة حرارة الدرفت الفعالة (edt) لشروط الراحة بالعلاقة التالية:
edt= (dbt- 24.4) - 0.1276(v - 0.15)………….(1) ​حيث أن dbt هي درجة الحرارة الجافة وv هي السرعة المحلية, ولشرط الراحة يجب أن تكون edt بين -1.7 و 1.1 درجة مئوية والسرعة أقل من 0.36 م/س.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو ممن لديه تغليق على كلمة Draft أن لا يبخل علينا به
ومن له تعليق على ما سبق فليفدنا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يا أحبابي أنا لاأحب الغناء منفردا


----------



## حسام محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الغالي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
انا بشكرك من كل قلبي ع مجهودك الرائع وانا متابع الك بشغف كبير
الف شكر 
اخوك حسام


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> أخي الغالي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> انا بشكرك من كل قلبي ع مجهودك الرائع وانا متابع الك بشغف كبير
> الف شكر
> اخوك حسام


إن شاء الله بكون عند حسن الظن وشكرا لدعمك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*· *دليل أداء توزيع الهواء(Air Distribution Performance Index (adpi:
ويعرف بأنه النسبة المئوية للقياسات المأخوذة في مناطق متعددة ضمن المنطقة المشغولة والتي تقابل معايير درجة حرارة الدرفت الفعالة edt بين -1.7 و 1.1 درجة مئوية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

adpi= (nɵ/n)x100 ………..(2)​حيث أن n هو عدد المواقع التي تمت فيها التجربة, nɵ عدد المواقع التي فيها edt ضمن المدى -1.7 و 1.1 درجة مئوية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

إن الغرض من تصميم نظام توزيع الهواء هو لاختيار ووضع ناشرات (Diffusers) هواء التغذية بحيث تكون ADPI تصل تقريباً 100%


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

إن adpi  تزود الطريق السليم والمنطقي لاختيار ناشرات الهواء,


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

وأظهرت الدراسات بأن adpi تعتمد بشكل كبير على حمل تبريد المكان في وحدة المساحة, وأن القيمة الكبيرة لحمل تبريد المكان يميل إلى إنقاص قيمة adpi.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

Space Diffusion Effectiveness Factor (SDEF) 
*· **عامل فعالية الانتشار (**SDEF**): *​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

والذي يعرف بالعلاقة التالية: SDEF=(Tex-Ts) / (Tr-Ts)…………….(3) 
حيث أن Tex: درجة حرارة الهواء المطرود.
 Ts: درجة حرارة هواء التغذية.
 Tr: درجة حرارة الغرفة في نقطة القياس.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

إذا كانت قيمة sdef≤1 فهذا يعني أن كمية من هواء التغذية البارد لم يمزج مع هواء الغرفة وغادر المكان المكيف كهواء طرد. ويعتبر نظام توزيع الهواء فعالاً عندما تكون sdef≥1.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يبين الجدول التالي سرعة هواء التغذية المثلى للنواشر, وحيث أن سرعة هواء التغذية عادة تكون أعلى بقليل من 0.36 m/s ودرجة الحرارة أخفض بقليل من 24.4 C◦, لذا يجب أن يمزج بشكل جيد مع هواء الغرفة قبل وصوله إلى مستوى الحيازة, وهذا يعتمد على فعالية تصميم نظام توزيع الهواء.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*· *تصميم أنظمة توزيع الهواء:
الغرض من تصميم نظام توزيع الهواء هو اختيار مكان ونوع نواشر هواء التغذية ومكان ونوع جريلات الهواء الراجع.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

البارامترات المؤثرة على سرعة ودرجة حرارة هواء التغذية في نقطة معينة من المكان المكيف هي:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

1- سرعة الهواء عند مدخل ناشر التغذية, مع اعتبار معايير الضجيج.
2- الفرق بين درجة حرارة الغرفة وهواء التغذية Ts-Tr.
3- موقع فتحة هواء التغذية.
4- موقع فتحة الهواء الراجع.
5- هندسة الغرفة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

6- درجة حرارة سطح الغرفة, أخفض درجة حرارة للسطح (كالزجاج) يجب أن تكون أقوى من تيارات الحمل الطبيعية.
7- مصادر الحرارة الداخلية 0الأشخاص والتجهيزات...).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

التوقع الصحيح للسرعة ودرجة الحرارة في داخل المكان المكيف يتطلب حل لمعادلات الكتلة والحركة والطاقة للمكان المكيف, عموماً هذه المهمة معقدة جداً بسبب عدة عوامل تؤثر على التيار الهوائي وانتقال الحرارة في المكان المكيف, على أية حال الفهم الأساسي لتوزيع الهواء في الغرفة يتطلب فهم كل من:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

- تأثير الطفو Buoyancy effects.
- ميل التيار الهوائي Deflection of air streams.
- سلوك فتحة الهواء الحر Behavior of free-stream jets.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عادة موقع ونوع جريلات الهواء الراجع لا تؤثر بشكل كبير على توزيع الهواء.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أولاً: تأثير الطفو Buoyancy effects:
بسبب تأثير الطفو, تيار هواء التغذية الأبرد من هواء الغرفة سيهبط, وتيار هواء التغذية الأدفأ من هواء الغرفة سيصعد (بسبب اختلاف الكثافة), على أية حال من وجهة نظر الراحة الحرارية فإنه من المهم أن لا يضرب هواء التغذية في مستوى الشغل (يعني أن تكون فتحة هواء التغذية أعلى من مستوى الشغل الذي تم تحديده سابقاً بأنه المنطقة بين الأرضية حتى ارتفاع 1.8 متر وحوالي 30 سم عن الجدران).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ثانياً: انحراف التيار الهوائي Deflection of air streams:
عندما يصطدم التيار الهوائي بسطح صلب مثل الأعمدة الخرسانية أو الجدران فإنه ينحرف, ولمعايير الراحة فإنه من الضروري أن لا يصطدم التيار الهوائي بالأشخاص قبل أن ينتشر(بمعنى أن تكون فتحة هواء التغذية على ارتفاع كاف بحيث عند تعرض التيار الهوائي لأي انحراف أن يكون ذلك قبل أن يصل إلى المنطقة المشغولة, لضمان امتزاجه مع هواء الغرفة وذلك لتحقيق شروط الراحة).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ثالثاً: سلوك فتحة الهواء الحر Behavior of free-stream jets:
المظاهر التالية هامة لفهم سلوك التيار الحر:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

1- النفخ Blow or Throw:
2- السقوط Drop: 
3- نسبة الجر(Entrainment ratio): 
4- زاوية الانتشار Spread:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

وشرح هذه الأربعة ستأتي تباعا وقريبا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## العز (29 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز يستحق المتابعه

شكرا لك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

1-النفخBlow or Throw :هو المسافة الأفقية التي يقطعها التيار الهوائي بعد مغادرته لفتحة هواء التغذية وتصل سرعته إلى 0.25 م/ثا. السرعة تقاس على ارتفاع 1.8 م من الأرضية, في التكييف المسافة المرغوبة للنفخ هي حتى 75% من المسافة بين الفتحة والجدار المقابل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

2- السقوط Drop: هو المسافة الرأسية التي يقطعها الهواء بعد مغادرته فتحة هواء التغذية ويصل إلى نهاية النفخ.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

3- نسبة الجر(Entrainment ratio): بينما الهواء عالي السرعة (يسمى الهواء الأساسي) يغادر فتحة هواء التغذية, فإنه يجر كمية من هواء الغرفة (يسمى هواء ثانوي), هذا الجر هو الذي يسبب تحرك هواء الغرفة. لذا فإن نسبة الجر هي نسبة التدفق الحجمي للهواء على بعد X من فتحة التغذية إلى نسبة التدفق الحجمي للهواء عند فتحة التغذية (X=0).
 Rx= Qx/Qx=0


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

4- زاوية الانتشار Spread: هي زاوية انحراف تيار الهواء بعد مغادرته لفتحة هواء التغذية, وهذا الانتشار يمكن أن يكون أفقي أو رأسي. ريش توجيه عادة ما تستعمل في فتحات الهواء ويمكن أن تكون مستقيمة أو مقاربة أو مباعدة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يوضح الشكل السابق فتحة هواء مع ريش تباعد, بانتشار أفقي بزاوية 60◦, للريش المستقيمة أو المقاربة الانتشار يكون بزاوي 19◦, في الاتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ريش التقارب تُحدث نفخ أكبر بحوالي 15% من الريش المستقيمة, بينما ريش التباعد تكون أقل بحوالي 50% من الريش الأفقية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

والبقية تأتي
لاتذهبوا بعيدا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الفتحات الدائرية Circular Jets:
فهم مبدأ فتحة دائرية بسيطة يمكن أن يستعمل لفهم خصائص أغلب نواشر وجريلات هواء التغذية التجارية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كما هو مبين في الشكل فإن سرعة الهواء عند خروجه من الفتحة هي Vo , وهذه السرعة تبدأ بالتلاشي بعد دخول الهواء للغرفة والاختلاط مع الهواء الموجود فيها, ونلاحظ أيضاً اختلاف قيمة السرعة مع الابتعاد عن الفتحة أفقياً والابتعاد عن خط المركز رأسياً.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

حيث أن Ao مساحة المقطع العرضي للفتحة الدائرية. وهكذا نرى أن السرعة في نقطة ما تنخفض مع ازدياد قيمة كل من xوr ومع نقصان قيمة كل من AoوVo. وعليه فضمان استمرارية السرعة يتحقق بشكل أفضل مع زيادة السرعة Vo أو/و زيادة مساحة الفتحة Ao. ويمكن ملاحظة أن انخفاض السرعة مع ازدياد xوr, والهواء ينتشر بتدفقه, فإن كتلة الهواء تبقى دائماً محفوظة. ومن معادلة الحركة يمكن استنتاج أن جر هواء الغرفة يحدث مع الابتعاد عن مخرج هواء التغذية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الفتحات الدائرية الكبيرة نادرة الاستخدام في أنظمة توزيع الهواء الفعلية لأن الهواء الخارج يقطع مسافة كبيرة قبل أن يمتزج مع هواء الغرفة مما يؤدي إلى الشعور بعدم الراحة, عادة تستخدم النواشر Diffusers في الفتحات الدائرية لأنها تؤدي إلى زيادة تلاشي السرعة وتعطي جر كبير كما أنها تحمي من الدرفت.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ومازلنا في البداية


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مميز ولمن اراد الاحتراف في التكييف


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الفتحات المستطيلة rectangular jets:
الجريلات المستطيلة شائعة الاستخدام لتوزيع الهواء .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

عند المقارنة بين الفتحات الدائرية والمستطيلة تُظهر بأنه السرعة عند خط المركز تتناقص بسرعة كبيرة في الفتحات الدائرية مقارنةً بالفتحات المستطيلة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رابعاً: أنواع أدوات توزيع الهواء **Type of Air Distribution Devices** :*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

1- الجريل والريجستر(Grilles & Registers): 
الجريل: هو عبارة عن مخرج لهواء التغذية أو مدخل للهواء الراجع.
الريجستر: هو عبارة عن جريل مع بوابة تحكم حجمي (Damper).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شفرات التوجيه سواء كانت ثابتة أو قابلة للمعايرة تستخدم لإمالة التيار الهوائي.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الجريل يملك نسبة جر منخفضة نسبياً, وسقوط أعظم, ونفخ أطول, وسرعة هواء أكبر في المنطقة المشغولة, مقارنة مع النواشر السقفية ونواشر الشقوق (Slot Diffusers).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

البيانات الخاصة بالجريلات (مثل هبوط الضغط, مستوى الضجيج, التدفق الحجمي, النفخ...الخ) تؤخذ من جداول الصانع.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

2- النواشر السقفية (Ceiling Diffusers):تتألف من حلقات مركزية أو مخاريط داخلية مؤلفة من شفرات توجيه مرتبة في اتجاهات ثابتة. النواشر السقفية يمكن أن تكون دائرية أو مربعة أو مستطيلة الشكل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الناشر المربع واسع الاستخدام لهواء التغذية.
في النواشر هواء التغذية يُطلق في كل الاتجاهات عبر ممرات هواء مركزية, نمط توزيع الهواء يمكن تعديله بتعديل المخاريط الداخلية أو بتعديل شفرات التوجيه.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

النواشر السقفية تركب عادة في مركز المكان المكيف, وهي تزود نسبة جر عالية ونفخ قصير, لهذا السبب هي ملائمة لهواء تغذية ذو درجات حرارة عالية, وللأماكن ذات الارتفاعات المنخفضة.
النواشر السقفية يمكن أن تُسلم هواء أكثر مقارنة مع الجريلات والنواشر الشّقيّة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

1- النواشر الشقية(Slot Diffusers): تتألف من صندوق هواء(Plenum Box) مع شق أو عدة شقوق شفرات توجيه للهواء, ويمكن أن تركب في الجدار أو في السقف.
الناشر الشقي الخطي المركب في الجدار يمكن أن يصل طوله حتى 30 متراً, ويمكن أن يستخدم لهواء التغذية أو للهواء الراجع,وهذه النواشر مناسبة جداً للفراغات الكبيرة المفتوحة التي تتطلب المرونة لموائمة تغير توزيع الشاغلين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

4- الناشر(هواء-ضوء) (Light Troffer Diffuser):وهو عبارة عن ضوء فلوريسنت مع ناشر شقي, الناشر يمكن أن يكون لهواء التغذية أو للهواء الراجع, من مميزات هذا النوع ما يلي:
أ‌. كفاءة المصابيح المضيئة تزداد بإبقائهم تحت درجة حرارة منخفضة.
ب‌. تحسين الجمالية.
ت‌. هذه المجموعة يمكن أن تخفض من حمل التبريد حيث أن الهواء الراجع يمتص جزء من الانبعاث الضوئي.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذا والله أعلم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وللحديث بقية


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

خامساً: مداخل الهواء الراجع Return Air Inlets:
أنواع مختلفة من مداخل الهواء الراجع تستخدم لإعادة الهواء إلى وحدة المعالجة, متطلبات هذه المداخل هي:
1- يجب أن لا ينتج عنهم اختصار هواء التغذية, بمعنى أن هواء التغذية إذا لم يمزج مع هواء الغرفة يجب أن لا يعود مباشرة إلى ممرات هواء الراجع.
2- المنتجات غير المرغوبة مثل دخان التبغ والروائح...الخ يجب أن يتحركوا في مسارهم الطبيعي لكي لا يبقوا في المنطقة المشغولة, مثلاً لإزالة دخان التبغ فإن فتحات هواء الراجع يجب أن تكون في مستوي علي في الجدار, بينما لإزالة جزيئات الغبار فيجب وضع فتحات هواء الراجع قريبة من الأرضية لكي لا تتحرك هذه الجزيئات في الهواء.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كما في فتحات هواء التغذية فإن فتحات الهواء الراجع يمكن أن تكون على شكل جريلات أو ريجسترات أو نواشر...الخ. وفي الأبنية التجارية يمكن أن يكون الفراغ بين السقف والسقف المستعار يمكن أن يستخدم كصندوق لسحب هواء العودة.
في فتحات الهواء الراجع, سرعة الهواء تنقص بحدة بازدياد المسافة عن الفتحة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

استناداً إلى معايير الضجيج فإن سرعة الهواء يجب أن تكون ضمن 3 م/ثا إذا كانت فتحة الهواء الراجع في المنطقة المشغولة, و أقل من 4 م/ثا إذا كانت فوق المنطقة المشغولة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سادساً: أنماط تدفق الهواء في المكان المكيف:
في أغلب الأبنية المكيفة الهواء يرسل بدرجة حرارة بين 10 إلى 16 درجة مئوية, وسرعة هواء تتراوح بين 2 إلى 4 م/ثا.هذا الهواء يجب أن يمزج مع هواء الغرفة لكي يصل إلى المنطقة المشغولة بدرجة حرارة تتراوح بين 22.2 إلى 23.3 درجة مئوية وسرعة أقل من 0.36 م/ثا لتجنب حدوث الدرفت.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أنماط الهواء الممزوج يجب أن تملك الخصائص التالية:
1- جر هواء الغرفة لتقليل درجة الحرارة والسرعة في المنطقة المشغولة لتصل إلى المستوى المقبول.
2- قلب أو عكس تيار الهواء في المنطقة المشغولة للحصول على توزيع لدرجة حرارة والسرعة بشكل متساوي, وتقليل المناطق الراكدة في المنطقة المشغولة.
3- تحقيق أدنى حد للمناطق الراكدة في المنطقة المشغولة, حيث أن المنطقة الراكدة تعرف بأنها المنطقة التي تسود فيها تيارات الحمل الطبيعية وتكون السرعة فيها أقل من 0.1 م/ثا.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نمط تدفق الهواء يتأثر بشكل كبير بنوع ومكان فتحات هواء التغذية, الفتحات الجانبية العالية, والنواشر السقفية, والنواشر الشقية هي المستعملة بشكل كبير في الأبنية المكيفة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

· يبين الشكل السابق نمط تدفق الهواء باستعمال فتحات جانبية عالية لغرضي التبريد والتدفئة.
لتطبيقات التبريد, هواء التغذية البارد يجر هواء الغرفة ويهبط إلى الأسفل عند اصطدامه بالجدار المقابل.
تيار الهواء المعكوس المتشكل بسبب الجر يملأ المنطقة المشغولة كما هو مبين بالشكل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

إذا كان النفخ أطول من طول الغرفة و ارتفاع الجدار المقابل فإن الهواء ينحرف بواسطة الجدار المقابل والأرضية وبذلك يدخل المنطقة المشغولة بسرعة مرتفعة. ومن ناحية أخرى إذا كان النفخ صغيراً جداً فإن الهواء يهبط مباشرة إلى المنطقة المشغولة قبل أن يصطدم بالجدار المقابل, وبالتالي فإن النفخ إذا كان قوياً أو ضعيفاً فإن ذلك يسبب الدرفت.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لتطبيقات التدفئة, المنطقة الراكدة قد تتشكل تحت تأثير الطفو, على أية حال إذا كان النفخ قوياً فإن التيار المعكوس سيقلل من المنطقة الراكدة خلال التدفئة.
من أجل الفتحات الجانبية العالية فإن أنسب مكان لتركيب فتحات الهواء الراجع تكون على السقف خارج منطقة هواء التغذية كما يظهر على الشكل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

· يبين الشكل السابق نمط التيار الهوائي باستخدام ناشر سقفي لغرضي التبريد والتدفئة.
لأغراض التبريد فإن النواشر السقفية تنتج نفخ قصير وسرعة أخفض, وتوزيع لدرجة الحرارة والسرعة بشكل متساوي.
لأغراض التدفئة تتشكل المناطق الراكدة بصورة أكبر تحت تأثير الطفو.
النواشر السقفية واسعة الاستخدام عندما يكون السقف منخفضاً, وتصمم لتملك نسبة جر عالية, وتستخدم بصورة كبيرة مع أنظمة الحجم المتغير(vav).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

· يبين الشكل السابق نمط تدفق الهواء باستخدام نواشر شقية مثبتة على السقف في المحيط والمناطق الداخلية.
النواشر الشقية المثبتة في المناطق المحيطية تطلق الهواء باتجاه رأسي وأفقي. بفضل تأثيره السطحي الأفضل فإن تيار الهواء يبقى على اتصال مع السقف لفترة طويلة وتيار الهواء المعكوس يضمن تجانس درجة الحرارة والسرعة في المنطقة المشغولة.
بسبب الخصائص المتميزة والمنظر الجمالي للنواشر الشقية لذا فإنهم شائعي الاستخدام في المكاتب الكبيرة مع ارتفاع سقف عادي وأيضاً مع نظام vav.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أحس وكأني أكلم نفسي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سابعاً:اختيار مخارج هواء التغذية:
تعتمد اختيار المخارج على الأمور التالية:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

1-متطلبات التحكم الداخلية: إذا تطلب الوسط الداخلي حركة هواء متحكم فيها فعند ذلك لا يمكن استخدام مخارج الهواء الجانبية العالية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

2- شكل وحجم وارتفاع السقف في المبنى: النواشر السقفية والشقية هي الأمثل للاستخدام في حالة الأسقف المحدودة الارتفاع, أما في الأبنية الكبيرة مع أسقف مرتفعة فإن مخرج الهواء الجانبية العالية(المثبتة في الجدران) تكون هي الأفضل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

3-نسبة التدفق الحجمي في واحدة المساحة: المخارج الجانبية محددة لتدفق حجمي منخفض بينما تعطي سرعة للهواء أعلى في المنطقة المشغولة, بينما النواشر السقفية يمكن أن تعالج نسبة تدفق حجمي عالية بكفاءة أكبر مقارنة بالنواشر الشقية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

4-نسبة التدفق الحجمي لكل مخرج: وهذه تعتمد على مقدار النفخ المطلوب لتزويد توزيع مقنع ومرضي للهواء في الغرفة. بالنسبة للناشر الشقي الخطي فإن نسبة التدفق الحجمي لواحدة الطول على درجة عالية من الأهمية, حيث تقع قيمتها بين 23 إلى 62 لتر/ثانية في المتر الطولي.
للمكاتب المغلقة بمساحة حوالي 14 م2 وجدار خارجي وحيد فإن ناشر سقفي وحيد يكون كافياً.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

5-النفخ: المخارج الجانبية لها قوة نفخ أعلى من النواشر السقفية, والنواشر السقفية المربعة والدائرية لها قوة نفخ متماثلة.
*6- **مستوى الضجيج.*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

7-هبوط الضغط الكلي: ضياع الضغط الكلي لهواء التغذية عند تدفقه من ناشر شقي بعرض 19مم تكون عادة بين 12 إلى 50 باسكال, بينما في النواشر السقفية تكون بين 5 إلى 50 باسكال, وبشكل عام يجب أن لا يتجاوز هبوط الضغط عبر فتحة هواء التغذية 50 باسكال.
8- التكلفة والشكل: يتم اعتبار التكلفة والشكل اعتماداً على المتطلبات والتطبيقات الخاصة والمعينة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

إن أداء ومواصفات الأنواع المختلفة من فتحات هواء التغذية تُزود من قبل الصانع بجداول أو مخططات يستعان بها لاختيار مخرج الهواء المناسب والملائم.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذا كان الفصل الأول من الموضوع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو التفاعل والنقد البناء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الفصل الثاني:تطبيقات,مواقع,محاسن,مساوئ​الملاحظات العامة التالية حول بعض التطبيقات الخاصة هي عبارة عن نتائج من آلاف التركيبات وتقدم دليل لتوزيع هواء صحيح.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

[1] فتحة النافذة:عند استخدام زجاج مفرد, فإن هذا النوع من الفتحات مفضل على الفتحات السقفية أو الجدارية وذلك لإزالة درفت الشتاء, زوايا شفرات التوجيه يجب أن تكون 15 أو 20 درجة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)

خامساً: المخازن:
1- الفتحات في الجهة المقابلة للأبواب:
المتطلبات: سقف من دون عوائق.
المساوئ: قد يؤدي إلى زيادة عامل التوزيع في الغرفة [1]K.
الاحتراز:النفخ يجب أن يحسب على كامل الطول, كما يمكن أن تتشكل مناطق حارة بسبب التسرب من الأبواب الخارجية, ويجب أخذ الحيطة لتجنب حدوث الدرفت عند الجدران.
2- الفتحات في جهة الأبواب:
المتطلبات: سقف من دون عوائق.
المساوئ: قد يؤدي إلى زيادة عامل التوزيع في الغرفة [2]K.
الاحتراز:تسرب شديد يمكن أن يحصل بسبب الجر من الأبواب الخارجية.

[1] K=average room velocity/1.4X entrainment ratio

[2] K=average room velocity/1.4X entrainment ratio


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)

3- الفتحات موجودة على طرفي المكان وتنفخ باتجاه المنتصف:
المحاسن: توزيع معتدل في المكان.
الاحتراز: يمكن حصول درفت في المنتصف, النفخ يجب أن لا يتجاوز 40% من طول المكان.
4- الفتحات في المنتصف وتنفخ في الاتجاهين:
المحاسن: توزيع معتدل في المكان.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)

5- مجاري الهواء تكون على الجانب الطولي للمكان:
المحاسن: توزيع معتدل في المكان.
الاحتراز: يمكن تشكل الدرفت عند الزيادة المفرطة في قيمة النفخ.
6- النواشر السقفية:
المتطلبات: ضروري عندما يكون السقف مقطع بشكل سيء.
المحاسن: نحصل على أفضل توزيع للهواء.
المساوئ: زيادة التكلفة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الفصل مصدره كاريير


----------



## dohengineer (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

والآن لننهي هذا الموضوع الذي لم يلقى اهتمام


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*سادساً: المسارح:*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

1- نظام دافع للهواء للمسارح الصغيرة من دون شرفة:
المتطلبات: سقف من دون عوائق, وقابلية وضع الفتحات في الاتجاه المقابل لمنصة المسرح.
المحاسن: التكلفة منخفضة.
الاحتراز: إمكانية تشكل مناطق غير مكيفة خلف وأمام المسرح.يمكن أن تكون فتحات الهواء الراجع تحت المقاعد, وفي المناخ الشمالي فإنه من المستحسن تركيب مشعات على طول خط الاتجاه المقابل لفتحات التكييف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

2- نظام دافع للهواء للمسارح الكبيرة مع شرفة:
المتطلبات: سقف من دون عوائق.
المحاسن: التكلفة منخفضة.
الاحتراز: الشرفة يجب أن يكون لها راجع منفصل والمكان المفضل تحت المقاعد والمقبول على طول جانب المسرح أو المنطقة الخلفية منه, الراجع في المنطقة الأمامية للمسرح غير مقبول بشكل عام.
فتحات التغذية تحت الشرفة يجب أن تحدد مواصفاتها لتغطية المنطقة الموجودة تحت الشرفة فقط.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

3- الفتحات السقفية:
المتطلبات: ضروري عندما يكون السقف مقطع بشكل سيء.
المحاسن: تغطية كاملة, لا يوجد مناطق غير مكيفة.
المساوئ: التكلفة المرتفعة.
الاحتراز: يجب أن لا يصطدم التيار الهوائي بأي جسم معوق قبل أن ينتشر(بمعنى أن تكون فتحة هواء التغذية على ارتفاع كاف بحيث عند تعرض التيار الهوائي لأي انحراف أن يكون ذلك قبل أن يصل إلى المنطقة المشغولة, لضمان امتزاجه مع هواء الغرفة وذلك لتحقيق شروط الراحة).يجب استخدام مخارج بسرعات منخفضة, تغيرات درجة الحرارة يجب أن تكون محدودة في الأماكن ذات الأسقف المنخفضة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

تجميع هذه المعلومات الغير معتبرة ستكون في موضوع منفصل مع دعم بالمراجع المهمة لهذا البحث" ابن البطة السوداء"
إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس رياض
اسلوب جيد وناجح في تتابع طرح الموضوع
بورك فيك وفي عملك ورزقك الله الجنة
مع التقدير


----------



## ama2828 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you so much 
go ahead engr /riad
thanks


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2011)

thank you brother


----------



## SHERIO86 (28 مايو 2011)

اكتر من ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## سلمى كريم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد جدا
ممتاز شكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شرح رائع لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## romah (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جهد مشكور وذنب مغفور


----------



## romah (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بوركت اخي المهندس / رياض
وارجو تنجميع هذه المعلومات المهمة ورفعها على رابط واحد لسهةلة المتابعة شاكرين لكم جهدكم مسبقا


----------

